# Oil drain fitting size on AX291 engine?



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm considering ordering a Drainzit hose to fit my Deluxe 28 921037 with the AX291 engine. The factory drain is a hex standoff plugged with an 8.8 metric bolt.

Can anyone tell me what the thread size is for the block side of the standoff? Better yet, can someone tell me which Drainzit part number will fit this engine?

TIA


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the 8.8 is the grade of the metric bolt. I think that uses the same as Honda which would be the 10mm.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

They list Honda models in 10, 12, 14 mm.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I used my tap / die set to figure it out on my engine with the plug removed I just matched it up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MORE than likely it is 10MM.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

It's 12 mm x 1.5 mm thread.


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

If anyone finds out for sure, which Drainzit, please post. I'm looking for one that fits the 254cc. I would think it would be the same as the 291cc.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

^^Take a look at this post for the 291cc --- http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/502577-post13.html


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

jsolo said:


> ^^Take a look at this post for the 291cc --- http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/502577-post13.html


Good to know, thanks!! I missed that post,,,,,,,,, some how.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I used my tap / die set to figure it out on my engine with the plug removed I just matched it up.



Well,to elaborate, I matched the tap with the threads on the removed plug, or you can use a die with the plug see if it threads on easy. I don't use the tap on the engine as that will create chips. My original wording was lousy.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Like I said, the AX291 is 12 mm x 1.5 mm thread. I replaced mine with a EZ shutoff valve, adapter & 3/8" vinyl hose. Don't know if the Drainzit will fit as they don't specify the thread pitch.

Part number is EZ-109 for the valve ($23.95) and H-001 ($4) for the adapter.
Valve: EZ Oil Drain Valve / Part Number 12mm-1.5
Adapter: H-001 : Straight Hose End 3/8" for EZ Oil Drain Valve

Also bought 18" of clear vinyl tubing and my local hardware. They had end plugs the close off tube as well.

Simple to change out. Tip the machine up into the service position, remove the oil drain tube, install the valve, adapter and tubing. Takes two minutes. (Oil does not leak out, too far forward).

Makes changing oil a breeze.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

^^Regarding service position, does one drain the tank first or makes no difference? I assume fuel valve gets turned off too?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

When I replaced the OEM drain tube, I put the blower into the service position and removed (carefully) the tube. No oil spilled out. Then installed the valve, adaptor & hose. I *did* turn off the fuel valve before placing into service positon.

Just remembered. I didn't drain the fuel tank and gas began to leak out of the cap. I removed the gas cap, put a piece of plastic over the opening and repaced the cap (effectively sealing it).

When I change oil in the spring, I uncurl the hose and stick it into an empty oil container, open the valve and allow it to drain. Close the valve, put the plug back into the hose and curl it back into its storage position next to the engine. 

Easy, clean and fast.


----------

